# Browser Game Hosten, Serversuche



## Marius Heil (22. Januar 2007)

Hi,

ich habe ein Onlinespiel geschreiben, welches sich immer noch in Entwicklung befindet.
Aber so langsam bin ich dann doch mal am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht mal nen Webspace zulege. Wenn ich noch einige Fehler korregiert habe und Designtechnisch noch einige Sachen verändert wurden würde ich es gerne in die Betaphase schicken.
Vom Funktionsumfang sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
http://funfury.uttx.net
(Wenn ihr euch nciht registreiren wollt, einfach die Testuser auf der Startseite nehmen)
Ich hab im allgemeinen relativ recoursenschonend Programmiert, die Flashdateien werden idealerweise vom Benutzer gecached und die HP hat nen Gesamtumfang von nicht mal 500 KB. Geladen werden dann im Regelfall also nur 2-3 KB an Text pro Seitenaufruf oder sonst was.
Ich werd natürlich probieren das auf nen möglichst professionellen Status anzuheben und noch einige Gimmicks einbauen. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie interessiert die Spieler an diesem Browserspiel sein sollten, aber vielleciht kommen ja so 50 Leute gleichzeitig online. Naja, ich hab keine Ahnung, müsst ihr mal schätzen.
Jetzt ist halt die Frage, was brauch ich da für einen Server, das Spiel muss flüssig laufen, keine zu langen Wartezeiten (das geht ja aufgrund Flash hervorragend) und der Server oder was auch immer muss mich so billig wie möglich kommen.


Marius


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo Marius,

ich kann dir Webspace auf einem unserer Shared Webhosting Server anbieten. Insbesondere zu Beginn des Spiels stellt das die kostengünstigste Variante dar. Wenn später mehr und mehr gleichzeitige User online sind, und somit deutlich mehr Performance benötigt wird, stellen wir gerne auch einen separaten Server zur Verfügung und kümmern uns um den reibungslosen Umzug.

Wenn du mir eben kurz deine vollständigen Kontaktdaten via PN / Email zukommen lässt, stelle ich dir gerne ein ausführliches Angebot zusammen.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------

